# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.«

## أحبك ياغلا عمري

••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 



''إشتقتلگ'' يا موسع الصدر وين أنت ؟
عقبگ يمر الوقت
ياثقل دمه ..
ليتگ تعرف شلون قبلگ أنا كنت ؟
كان الألم همي وأنا
كنت همه ..
ومن بعد ماشفت الوفا فيگ ماخنت !
وفيت لگ وإسمگ بقلبي أضمه ..



».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 


تعال أحتاج ][ أسولف لگ ][ عن الأيام وأشكيلگ ،،
وأفض غيم الحزن وأنثر حنين الشوق اقبالگ ،،
تعال وحط في قلبي هموم الفرقى وأشيلگ ،،
لأن القلب ماهو قلب إذا في نبضه ما شالگ ،،
وقف دمعي من عيوني أبي من عينگ أبكيلگ ،،
أخاف أبكي من عيوني وأبعثر جية وصالگ ..



».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

جـيتـگ غـلا يامشـغـل الفگـر گـلـه ،،
جـيتـگ وگـلي للقـا حيـل عطشـان ..
جـيتـگ حـبيبـي والغـلا فـي محلـه ،،
وزود الغلا في بحر الأشواق غرقـان ..
يالـلـي غـرامـه خـافـقـي مستحلـه ،،
تـرى رفيقـگ وافـي العهـد ماخـان ..



».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

كم لي وأنا أقابلگ في النوم وأصحى بگ ..

وإن هلت دموع عيني أنت مبكيها ..
كم جابني الشوق ملهوف على بابگ ..

وأنا أردع النفس في بعدگ وأعزيها ..
إن جيت للجد ما أقوى لحظة غيابگ ..

هذي حقيقة شعوري ما أقدر أخفيها ..



».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

ماعلموگـ
ان >> الجفا << يجرح
الروحـ !
واني عقب فرقاگـ تنزفـ جروحيـ
‏وان المشاعر صمتها يقتلـ البوحـ
وان السكوت احيان يكشفـ طموحيـ
حطيت لگ ذكرى على البال " ماتروح "
حتى تروح لخالق الكونـ روحيـ ..



».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

تغيب ودگ تشعل الشوق فيني ،،
مجنون 
انت 
هذا 
شوقگ 
غبت او ما غبت مزروع فيني ..


».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

جاني شعور انگ تبيني وجيتگ ..
احس باحساسگ وانا في مكاني ..
وابعد ولكن في خفوقي لقيتگ ..
متربع مابين ذيگ المحاني ..
يا قرة عيون الغلا مانسيتگ ..
طيفگ يناجيني وشوقگ دعاني ..
ان ضاقت الدنيا بعيني نصيتگ ..
اجيگ وكنه مبتسم لي زماني..


».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

يضحگ بي الـشــامــت اذا قلت 
ما اتوب ،،
ويحزن صديق الــعــمـر مما 
يجيني ،،
ليته يغطي ][ لـــوعــة ][ الـعــاشق 
الثوب ،،
والا عــــيـــــوني مــا تـبـيـن 
حنيني ،،
وان كان تـعـذيب الـمـحـبـيـن 
مكتوب ،،
عـلى ][ عـــذاب الــحــب ][ ربــي 
يعيني ..


».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 

جيت أبنساگ من بعد الفراق
نازعتني فيگ الأشواق ،،
حاولت النسيان ولقيت نفسي 

أشتاق و أشتاق ..

حاولت واشتقت

حاولت ونسيت !!

أنا فعلاً نسيت

نسيت أهلي ،، نسيت ربعي

لـــــــكـــــــــن

نـــــســـ( أنـسـاگ )ـــيــت ..


».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 
خذني بحنانگ وطف
البرد بعظامي ،،
يمكن " بحضنگ " أنام
الليل وأحكي لگ ..
محتاج أسافر بعيد
فيگ بأحلامي ،،
وأنزل بصوتي على
شاطئ مواويلگ ،،
وأحط راسي " بصدرگ "
شوق وهيامي ..
وأترگ خفوق تعذب فيگ
يشكي لگ ..


».°••°•.أتـعـبني غــلاك .•°••°.« 
تحيااااااتي :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

لذيذ هو طعم الرومنسية بهذه الحروف

يعطيك الف عافية خيتي

ستنقل للمنقول

----------


## نور الهدايه

سلمت يداك خووووووي
على الكلمات حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

